# Which first flat box?



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have been using BTE flushers and they have been working fine, but now want to get something for the flats and butts.

I can only afford to get one thing at a time so I was thinking of a Blueline 10" box and handle. I was looking at Blueline because they adverstise that it can be loaded with an 8" knife. Most of my work is small remodels and rental property repair.

Would this box be a wise first choice in acquiring pro finishing tools?

Thanks,
Hamilton


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

It may be true that you can load it with a 8" knife , but the amount of time save by using a pump you will pay for itself fast and it is a much cleaner method. If I only had enough money for a box it would be a 10" more versatile than a 12" and if necessary box out the 3rd coat with it off set on the flats a little than finish with a knife that would give a great finish until you invest in a wider box. The manufacturer is entirely up to you as to what box to buy everyone has their own preferences. 
Too bad you couldn't find a cheap set of used ones and rebuild them.


----------



## Hammy (Apr 24, 2010)

Is the risk low buying used boxes? I mean, are they tough enough that with the servicable parts they are easy to get them back into top shape? Same with the handles?

Thanks again.
Hamilton


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Hammy said:


> Is the risk low buying used boxes? I mean, are they tough enough that with the servicable parts they are easy to get them back into top shape? Same with the handles?
> 
> Thanks again.
> Hamilton


unless they get ran over by a mack truck, they can be fixed....to what extent is up to you though....the bridge is the most expensive part to replace and if taken care of, rarely goes bad


----------



## Saul_Surfaces (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought a big portion of my tool set used on eBay. there's some pretty nice equipment out there for pretty cheap. Not all brands are created equal though. I have one goldblatt box, and can't get anywhere near the performance out of it that I get from my larger Columbia boxes.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey Hammy I got a box from a dude that was a blueline rep. He has a few brand new tools for like half price. He doesn't work for them anymore and was selling them just to get rid of them. PM me if you want his info, or anyone else for that matter.


----------

